

NVIDIA is shaking up the parallel programming world - edw519
http://www.geek.com/nvidia-is-shaking-up-the-parallel-programming-world/

======
ComputerGuru
Is this article for real? It's 8 short paragraphs long, and a single sentence
at the end indicates that nVidia has big plans without any details, facts, or
techniques. The link to "more info" at EE Times is broken, and there is no
indication of "shaking things up." The article is entirely subjective, and
misses out on all the finer points of parallel programming....

~~~
aswanson
There are definitely real applications out there:

<http://www.ks.uiuc.edu/Research/gpu/>

And nvidia has an api to do it:

<http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_develop.html>

------
uuilly
Watching NVidia make this transition has been fascinating. The world changed
when a guy wrote a log(n) sort in a graphics shader. GPU's were really dumb
parallel processors that could only work w/ 4x4 matrices. Now they are much
smarter general purpose parallel processors with languages and debugging
tools. The GPU is not just for graphics anymore. When I read the orange book
years ago, [http://www.amazon.com/OpenGL-R-Shading-
Language-2nd/dp/03213...](http://www.amazon.com/OpenGL-R-Shading-
Language-2nd/dp/0321334892), I told my sister on Wall St. that NVidia would
soon be competing in the same space as intel.

------
signa11
quick summary: don't waste your time reading it.

